# Bite Suits in Holland



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

I am going over to Holland at the end of April and was wondering if anyone knew of a good bite suit maker there. I have looked at Cabiel/Verschoorpak but wanted to know if there are some options. I really don't like the flare arm suits I hae seen at KNPV trials but like a much tighter armed suit and those that know me know I am not small so I have to have a suit made for me. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Shane/Hankdad


----------

